# Keyed!!!



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Nipped to B&Q this lunch time, pulled into car park and someone follows me in and parks right next to me, thought it was a bit odd but as only popping in for light bulbs thought nothing of it.

A couple (probably from the car I think now!) give me evils in the shop and a little laugh as I go past, again thought thats a bit odd and I'm sure I went past them on central motorway (I was sticking to speed limit and no road rage incident on way)

Back to car and 6" key scratch on pass door with paint dust still attached [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Car is still parked next to me but I'm not certain it was same one, wish I had taken a pic before entering shop like I do in multistory car parks, to be sure. If I was I would have returned the favour by removing all 4 valves from their tyres. Can't bring myself to scratch anyones car even if they did it to me (in younger days I would have followed them home to seek revenge but I'm mellower now.)

Scratch is mostly in lacquer coat so I have filled with more lacquer and smoothed off and re-polished, you can still see it but only when at eye level and 90 deg to door.

Pissed off, well a bit, but at least it was to same door with shopping trolley dent not the pristine one the other side :lol:

Stu.

Hmm wonder if I can get a good one off e-bay????


----------



## thenewguy (Oct 4, 2012)

That's sh*t mate, hope they get what's coming to them. Admire your self control.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I admire your self control m8. Somebody did that to me and I knew who they were I'd empty a bottle of nitro mors on every car they own every 6 months for eternity. :?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Another good reason to have a dash cam is when it records number plates of cars along side you.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Another good reason to have a dash cam is when it records number plates of cars along side you.


Really how would that help though. Your word against theirs, the police won't do shit.

Nothing a can of paint stripper won't sort out.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Fucking pondlife

You need to check that the car park doesnt have CCTV

WANKERS


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

In my (mis-spent) youth I would have got revenge for sure but at 40ish I just can't be bothered with the hassle.
Could have got security and CCTV, then police etc. or could have waited in car park to have a word but

what goes around comes around..................................... eventually.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Scum I don't think I would be as cool as you have been


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> Fucking pondlife
> 
> You need to check that the car park doesnt have CCTV
> 
> WANKERS


Don't know how the law works down south, but here in Scotland cctv means bugger all. I can't be used as evidence without a second independent witness or source of evidence. It's called corroboration, and it basically means most cctv evidence is useless. Stupid law :evil:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Except speed cameras, they seem to be exempt from this law :roll:

So it's not ok to use a single source of evidence to convict a murderer, but it's ok to use one to enforce a speeding ticket,


----------



## g0rd (Nov 18, 2013)

SVStu said:


> what goes around comes around..................................... eventually.


Good way to think about it. I'm sure these idiots will get what is coming to them.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I had my Ibiza badly vandalized  it's shit people have no respect!

2 bottles through the windscreen, both wing mirrors kicked off, dents in the bonnet, a scratch deep through the paint the whole length of the car and they tried to do the passenger window 

I hope whoever did it catches aids

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> I had my Ibiza badly vandalized  it's shit people have no respect!
> 
> 2 bottles through the windscreen, both wing mirrors kicked off, dents in the bonnet, a scratch deep through the paint the whole length of the car and they tried to do the passenger window
> 
> ...


Your too kind Jessica. I could think of worse things for them to catch.

Bastards like this make my blood boil. Cowards.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Aids will suffice I think the suffering will be enough lol and I am very nice just not towards people like that lol

J
Xx


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

[/quote]Don't know how the law works down south, but here in Scotland cctv means bugger all. I can't be used as evidence without a second independent witness or source of evidence. It's called corroboration, and it basically means most cctv evidence is useless. Stupid law :evil:[/quote]

In England & Wales CCTV seems to be more and more focused on by the CPS. If you've got em captured on camera and identified, then its court time for them. Providing they're not cautionable of course.

OP - I'd defo report it and get the cctv checked.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

SVStu said:


> Nipped to B&Q this lunch time, pulled into car park and someone follows me in and parks right next to me, thought it was a bit odd but as only popping in for light bulbs thought nothing of it.
> 
> A couple (probably from the car I think now!) give me evils in the shop and a little laugh as I go past, again thought thats a bit odd and I'm sure I went past them on central motorway (I was sticking to speed limit and no road rage incident on way)
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Feel for you bud.

Too many of these to55ers around with no respect for anyone else


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Except speed cameras, they seem to be exempt from this law :roll:
> 
> So it's not ok to use a single source of evidence to convict a murderer, but it's ok to use one to enforce a speeding ticket,


For speed cameras, the radar/laser reading is one piece of evidence and the photographs are the second, corroborating piece.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > Another good reason to have a dash cam is when it records number plates of cars along side you.
> ...


If I had to park in crap places, I'd enable the parking mode. It goes motion-sensitive so you'd possibly have them stood in front of your car, keys in hand talking about it.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Except speed cameras, they seem to be exempt from this law :roll:
> ...


maybe in England but in Scotland it has to be totally independent to the first piece to count as corroborating evidence. The speed camera is only one peice of evidence, no mater how many methods of measuring speed it has. That's like a witness saying I saw them rob a shop and heard them talking about it at the same time. You need a second independent source of evidence like a second witness or cctv of the robbery to take it to court.

But like I said they seem to be exempt of this law.

This is copy pasted from a website that advises on speeding.

"Corroboration:

There is a general rule applying to all offences of speeding that a driver should not be prosecuted, or convicted, for speeding on the evidence of one witness's opinion, with no corroboration. 
There is a slight exception regarding breach of the overall speed limit on a motorway. However in practical terms the requirement for corroboration is usually satisfied by the use of specialist equipment."

I know this relates to handheld cameras but the principle is the same. Technically they shouldn't be able to convict on a single bit of evidence, but exceptions are made for speed cameras.

But let's not digress. The point I was making is that pugwashes dash cam, here in Scotland anyway could not be used as evidence no matter how clear it was. I don't know how it works in England though.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> maybe in England but in Scotland it has to be totally independent to the first piece to count as corroborating evidence.


I understand this, but my comment was based on things I'd read specifically about (fixed location) speed cameras in Scotland. The two systems of measuring speed in the camera are completely independent, in that one is an electronic system (using radar, etc) and the other is a person analysing sequential photos that were taken at the same time.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks all for your thoughts and suggestions.

Just had local PCSO around as neighbour got her clio vandalised Fri night but mine was def done at BnQ as it wasn't there when I put something in pass side of car just before setting off!! Neighbour has some "interesting" friends so I suspect a domestic incident.

Because they have taken hers so seriously though I think I may report it, CCTV was not BnQ's so I have to get in touch with Parking Company, as its not a fine for overstaying I'm not holding my breath!



> Aids will suffice I think the suffering will be enough lol and I am very nice just not towards people like that lol


Only problem with this is they will share the love and pass it on to us, something not contagious would be safer. Tip - Never use handrails on stairs in multistorey flats as it has been known to sellotape infected needles to underside  I always used my pen to press lift buttons too as they can be squeezed in there also :!:

One advantage of having common as muck Silver is that there are plenty of doors on ebay 

Stu.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SVStu said:


> Because they have taken hers so seriously though I think I may report it, CCTV was not BnQ's so I have to get in touch with Parking Company, as its not a fine for overstaying I'm not holding my breath!
> 
> Stu.


Sorry to hear about your car having been vandalised Stu. I know how it feels: had someone scrape the whole driver's side with a car bumper some years back.

Bets of luck in finding the culprits on CCTV [I was n't successful and had to fork out for the repair myself]


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

SVStu said:


> I think I may report it, CCTV was not BnQ's so I have to get in touch with Parking Company, as its not a fine for overstaying I'm not holding my breath.


Don't chase this yourself mate, report it to the police and they'll contact the parking company who will have to show any footage.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> I admire your self control m8. Somebody did that to me and I knew who they were I'd empty a bottle of nitro mors on every car they own every 6 months for eternity. :?


Some bastard not only scratched every panel on mine 2 years ago, but Nitro mored it as well. I know who did it because the night before in the pub he tried to pick a fight with me, a quick punch in the gob soon shut him up, but I never thought he was such a vindictive coward.....................Revenge is sweet and I will wait years to exact it, but not on his cars, but it will be enjoyable..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm [smiley=hanged.gif] think SAW the movie!!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

what do you mean Nitro Mored *confused*

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> what do you mean Nitro Mored *confused*
> 
> J
> xx


It's a paint stripper. Some scumbags out there used to pour it over cars and it will lift all the paint off. Nasty stuff.

Paul


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you mean Nitro Mored *confused*
> ...


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

t'mill said:


> SVStu said:
> 
> 
> > I think I may report it, CCTV was not BnQ's so I have to get in touch with Parking Company, as its not a fine for overstaying I'm not holding my breath.
> ...


Sorry, but that made me laugh. 
Not long time ago I heard banging noise from the area where I parked. I look through the window and see some guy loitering around my car. So I run there and a neighbour, with camera, is waving to me from her balcony to be careful. I didn't stop and went to the car to see what's going on. The guy saw me and unsteady on his feet started walking away. I didn't find anything obvious on the car so was ready to go home when my neighbour arrived and told me she had everything filmed and police was on their way as she called them. At that moment police car arrives and the neighbour tells them that that man ( slowly staggering away into sunset) tried to get into my car. So one officer went to grab the guy and other officer asked me to show her the car. I said there was nothing wrong but nevertheless we inspected the car more closely than I did in the hurry before and found this time bits of smashed brick on my side window and on the indents around the window made obviously with the same brick. And brick lying nearby. The neighbour offered the recording. So the guy obviously tried to break the window but was too pissed to succeed. The police woman asked me if I wanted to press charges and I say yes. So we go back to the police car where by now the drunk is sitting, but they won't let me near. Officers talk for a moment and come back to me and informed me that there is no real chance for conviction so that is it. And now they will leave me to clean the car because they are busy: they have to drive the drunk to his home address. 
No, I didn't make up this story, it's true.
So, yes, sure, they will organise the whole search party! :roll: Good luck.


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry for the length of the post. Don't get me wrong: I'm cool now about it. And more realistic about the assistance from the authorities.


----------

